# Logos Reformed Base Packages



## johnny (May 26, 2014)

Well,,,,,
I have decided to bite the bullet and go with one of these new reformed packages
I am only a regular joe, in a regular job, but to have that many resources at my fingertips is just too tempting, 
Even for a layman like myself. Also paying over 18 months is quite do-able.

Any thoughts on the different packs would be greatly appreciated. 
(I am not "strictly speaking" involved in ministry, just a bookworm)


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 27, 2014)

If you ask for dynamic pricing (if not already factored), you will not have to pay for the books you may already own in your Logos library. I have the Reformed Gold library contents that I purchased for my Logos Platinum library. Given the latter, I only had to pay a couple of hundred dollars for the materials in the Reformed Gold library I did not already own in my Platinum subscription.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 27, 2014)

Rule of thumb with Logos: buy as large a package as you think that you can afford. I have Gold with 7,464 unlocks. It is a bit of overkill. But, unless you know what you want, you will not regret the larger library, especially since you self-describe as a "bookworm."


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 28, 2014)

DMcFadden said:


> Rule of thumb with Logos: buy as large a package as you think that you can afford.


Exactly. I went all in for the Platinum library for this reason. Now I just need the time to digest it all. 

TIP: Become a TNARS faculty mentor and enjoy faculty discounts! (shameless plug...sorry)


----------

